# Tire Pressure? Balance New Tires? Keystone Outback 210Rs



## stepnoff (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello. I have a Keystone Outback 210 RS that I am replacing the original tires on. The new tires are load range E and require pressures of 60lbs for single axle and 80lbs for double axle. Unloaded weight on the trailer is roughly 4800 pounds. Eighty pounds seems like a bit much to me and I was wondering if I should shoot for somewhere around 70 or just go for the recommended 80. Also,I was told by one RV dealership that the new tires didn't need to be balanced and another one said they did. What does everyone think about that? Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

On trailers with two axles or more, the tires should be inflated to the maximum pressure associated with the load PSI rating molded on the sidewall (and only if the wheel/rim is appropriately rated) for tires that have a maximum of 85 PSI or less. You can read more about it here: RV and Tow Vehicle Tire Inflation Procedures and Load Charts

I have always balanced my trailer tires. It's really a personal choice. Read more here: https://www.etrailer.com/question-135668.html


----------



## stepnoff (Jul 20, 2019)

Dave-Gray said:


> On trailers with two axles or more, the tires should be inflated to the maximum pressure associated with the load PSI rating molded on the sidewall (and only if the wheel/rim is appropriately rated) for tires that have a maximum of 85 PSI or less. You can read more about it here: RV and Tow Vehicle Tire Inflation Procedures and Load Charts
> 
> I have always balanced my trailer tires. It's really a personal choice. Read more here: https://www.etrailer.com/question-135668.html


Thanks for the help!


----------

